# Vladimir Fyodorovich Vavilov (1925 - 1973)



## TxllxT

Russian guitarist & lutenist of whom it was discovered after his death (in poverty), that he was also a composer. However he ascribed his works to other (Renaissance & Baroque) composers or under 'Anonymous'.


----------



## TxllxT




----------

